# Beware:  Brown Recluse



## jriepe

This spider, the brown recluse, is very venomous.  My mother and I were in the upstairs of my parent's house which is used for storage looking for her old Kodak Brownie camera.  I saw this spider run across the top of a box but headed it off before it reached the edge.  It turned and ran the other direction and I headed it off once more.  It stopped and stood still.  I instructed my mother to stay there to watch it while I went downstairs to set up for a shot.  I also instructed her to kill it if it starts to run off.  I am not in the habit of killing anything but I will make an exception for a very venomous creature that has invaded a living area.  This spider is called many names such as the fiddler and banjo spider.  Notice the dark brown design starting at its head which resembles a banjo.  

Jerry


----------



## Nod

Another of your great macros Jerry, glad to see you over here !  Post some of those snake shots.


----------



## jriepe

Hi Don,

I posted a snake shot in the Nature and Wildlife section titled A me-nage a trois.  I like the layout of this site.  I've seen a couple names I'm familiar with from other sites.

Jerry


----------



## paigew

yikes! my husband got bit by one a few years ago, they are pretty common here along with black widows.


----------



## DorkSterr

Wow I'd hate to live where you are having Brown Recluse spiders roaming around on a daily basis? But very good shot! I'd sh!t my pants just trying to take that.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Very familiar with the fiddler as I ran into them regularly when I lived in TN but I had never heard of it being called a banjo spider. I learn so much here


----------



## jriepe

c.cloudwalker said:


> Very familiar with the fiddler as I ran into them regularly when I lived in TN but I had never heard of it being called a banjo spider. I learn so much here



Oops!  My memory has failed me once more.  Nothing new.  I should have said it is also referred to as the violin spider and not banjo.  My mistake.

Jerry


----------



## jriepe

DorkSterr said:


> Wow I'd hate to live where you are having Brown Recluse spiders roaming around on a daily basis? But very good shot! I'd sh!t my pants just trying to take that.



I've never seen a brown recluse in the area I live in the northern part of the state but my parents live in the southern part not far from Kentucky.  Since this picture was taken my brother has trapped many of them.  These spiders roam around at night time looking for food so when I'm visiting my parents I never place my clothes on the floor when I go to bed and I've advised others not to be sleeping on the floor.

Jerry


----------



## c.cloudwalker

jriepe said:


> Oops!  My memory has failed me once more.  Nothing new.  I should have said it is also referred to as the violin spider and not banjo.  My mistake.



So you are saying I shouldn't trust what you say?  :lmao:


Now, I'm no expert but my understanding is that they don't just crawl on the floor. They also climb onto and into things and the main danger is to happen onto one where it is just sitting and surprise it. A TN neighbor got bit multiple times when she grabbed a hat she hadn't used in a long time and that a fiddler had used to nest... 

Thank god the babies were very young and didn't do too much damage.

When you live in the country (or an area with a lot of spiders) it is always a good idea to give a shake to anything you are going to put on before you put it on. And, having spent enough time sleeping in jungles and rain forests, I got myself used to not moving when waking and doing a quick check of my body for anything that would have decided to sleep with me. Some snakes like to curl up with people for their body heat


----------



## Rekd

c.cloudwalker said:


> A TN neighbor got bit multiple times when she grabbed a hat she hadn't used in a long time and that a fiddler had used to nest...



I live in rural San Diego and we have a ton of Black Widows. Don't know if fiddlers inhabit this area but I know they are more poisonous than Black Widows. We get a lot of brown spiders that get about an inch in dia NOT including the legs. They spin giant webs between my truck and the trees so when I walk out in the a.m. to warm up my truck I got in the habit of waving my arms in front of me. 

Walking into an unseen spider web that's big enough to actually slow you down is creepy. Add to that the possibility of thousands of little spiders running around (like on top of your head when you trap them in with a hat!!!!) and you've found one of the few things I'm actually afraid of.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Rekd said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> They spin giant webs between my truck and the trees so when I walk out in the a.m. to warm up my truck I got in the habit of waving my arms in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would have used my arms. A stick would have been much better imho
> 
> And I guess I must have seen only young ones because I have never seen one that was as big as what you describe and I always thought they were about the same size or somewhat smaller than Black Widows. But the bigger ones, such as Mygales, don't bother me much. Because of their size, we do get to see them coming
Click to expand...


----------



## Rekd

c.cloudwalker said:


> I don't think I would have used my arms. A stick would have been much better imho



That's prolly good advice. 



c.cloudwalker said:


> And I guess I must have seen only young ones because I have never seen one that was as big as what you describe and I always thought they were about the same size or somewhat smaller than Black Widows. But the bigger ones, such as Mygales, don't bother me much. Because of their size, we do get to see them coming



These aren't fiddlers (Brown Recluse). I'm not sure what they are but I don't think they're poisonous (at least that I've heard). They're just fricken big.


----------



## jriepe

Now, I'm no expert but my understanding is that they don't just crawl on the floor. Quote

I've seen skeletal remains of these spiders in drawers, behind wall hanging pictures, etc. but I've read that when they are out at night searching for food they are more apt to be on the floor.  I've also read it is best not to use bed skirts that hang to the floor because that gives them easier access to an unsuspecting sleeping individual.  Keeping clothes off the floor and not sleeping on the floor is no guarantee that you are safe but if that diminishes the threat I will willingly adhere to it.  Shaking out any clothing before putting it on is a good practice where these critters reside.

Jerry


----------

